#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Petroleum Measurement

## HUGH12345

Hello friends:



I have one problem, i need the standards about of the following Chapters:

API MPMS 5.6
APL MPMS 4.2

THANKS FOR YOU HELP

HUGHSee More: Petroleum Measurement

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 5.6, Metering 10/2002 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Coriolis Meters
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 4.2, Proving Systems 9/2003 - Displacement Provers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HUGH12345

Nabilia:

I'm gratefull for you help.

thanks


hugh

----------


## WSegovia

*Nabilia,* 
Could you upload the standard API MPMS 14.2, 14.3, 14.5, 11.2.5., or send them to my email waltersegovia@hotmail.com

I will greatly thank your support.

_Walter_

----------


## Nabilia

I don't have 14.2

API MPMS 14.3.1, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement 9/1990 (R 1/2003) w/1993 Errata - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 1-General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 14.3.2, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement 4/2000 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 2Specification and Installation Requirements
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 14.3.3, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement 8/1992 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 3-Natural Gas Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 14.3.4, Natural Gas Fluids Measurement 11/1992 - Concentric, Square-Edged Orifice Meters Part 4-Background, Development, Implementation Procedures and Subroutine Documentation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 14.5, 1996 (R 3/2002) Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor for Natural Gas Mixtures from Compositional Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.5, Physical Properties Data 9/2007 - A Simplified Vapor Pressure Correlation for Commercial NGLs foreword only
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## WSegovia

*Thank you Nabilia*, the standards posted were of great help for my tasks!

I have some standards collected, if you need ones I can send.

By the way, do you have NBR 5992 and ASTM D4052 and GPA TP-25 standards?.

Thanks again.

_Walter_

----------


## Nabilia

ASTM D 4052 - 96 R02 Standard Test Method for Density and Relative Density of Liquids by Digital Density Meter
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## WSegovia

Thanks Nabilia.

Walter

----------


## WSegovia

Hi Nabilia,

The API MPMS 11.2.5 attached is a "foreword only" document. Please, could you send, if available, the complete version of this standard?

This standard is an extension of the API MPMS 11.2.2 Addendum. The addendum covers the calculation of equilibrium pressure of NGL from a range of RD 0.673 to 0.49 and this 11.2.5 extends it down from RD 0.49 to 0.35.

Thanks in advance,

Walter

----------


## sambun

> ASTM D 4052 - 96 R02 Standard Test Method for Density and Relative Density of Liquids by Digital Density Meter
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank Nabilia !
I need API MPMS 14.2 also !!!!!

----------


## rajpd28

Please send API complete Flow measurement standard .

Thanks
Raj

----------


## salem001

Please repair and upgrade the links do not work because they can even take advantage of them.
Thank you very much for your kind cooperation

----------


## salem001

Please repair and upgrade the links do not work because they can even take advantage of them.


Thank you very much for your kind cooperationSee More: Petroleum Measurement

----------


## sidou-82

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sidou-82

May be intersting 

http://adf.ly/wcGVX

----------

